# Boston University Screenwriting



## nhfilm (Mar 13, 2009)

I was just accepted by Boston University for their MFA in screenwriting. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep!  I was accepted yesterday  I'm glad you started this thread. I was wondering if anyone else applied.


----------



## nhfilm (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats starbuck! i cant believe how quick the response came. you definitely going to attend?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi nhfilm,

No not yet. I really want to go to school in California if I get the opportunity.  I have an
interview for UCLA next week and I'm waiting to hear back from USC and AFI.  Are you definately going?

Oh, and congrats to you as well!


----------



## Maliz (Mar 13, 2009)

I applied to Boston but I haven't received a response. Well, maybe I'm not in


----------



## Norsewriter (Mar 14, 2009)

How did the acceptance arrive -- email, mail, etc.?


----------



## Qubert (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats. I got rejected for a second time from their Film Production program. I'm wondering if I should even bother to apply for a third time. Ironically, I put much more effort into this application and wasn't even put on the wait list like previously.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Norsewriter,
I was notified in the mail.

Qubert, I'm sorry to hear that. After reading a lot on these forums, it has become clear that graduate school is NOT an absolute indicator of
personal and future success. 

Consider it their loss, and like the rest of us who have or will receive the dreaded letter from some school out there, never give up. Sorry to sound preachy, I've just been telling myself this same speech after I got some bad news from somewhere else


----------



## nhfilm (Mar 16, 2009)

I was also notified by mail. 

Qubert, persistence is the key. I got rejected by every school I applied to last year. Starbuck is definitely right when he says that graduate school is not an indicator of success.


----------



## Norsewriter (Mar 16, 2009)

Received my notification today.  Waitlisted.  So, not really bad news, but not great news either.


----------



## nhfilm (Mar 20, 2009)

Made the decision to definitely attend... anyone else?


----------



## nhfilm (Mar 24, 2009)

bump


----------

